# QUESTION ON '68 STINGRAY DELUXE



## stoney (Jan 22, 2018)

Did the Deluxe in '68 have a slik rear tire or knobby. Thanks, Ray


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 22, 2018)

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1968_23.html


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1968_23.html




Thank you


----------

